# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Letting go of illusion is freedom - Pueblo Chieftain

## Dream Guide Team

*Letting go of illusion is freedom**Pueblo Chieftain*In the practice of *lucid dreaming*, one remains conscious during the dream state, interacting freely with what occurs. Sharon Janis, filmmaker, musician and author of "Spirituality for Dummies," uses this concept to teach about maya. *...***

----------


## Darkmatters

Noice!!! Deserves a bump.  :smiley:

----------

